# IS THIS FLAT OUT MORONIC?



## kitkat39 (Jun 16, 2016)

So I stumbled across this site:  https://usmantis.com/collections/types?q=stick%20insect

I've been under the impression that it was NOT a good idea to even mention these, yet this site is flat out advertising them all over.  I've been seeing this persons posts openly selling phasmids on Facebook as well.  Has there been a change in the law that allows this now?


----------



## Brunneria (Jun 16, 2016)

Nope. That guy is going to be in big trouble if USDA finds out about it.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah that's a big no no, if the man finds out he's gonna be in some serious trouble. Those Peruphasma sure are purrtty though...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 17, 2016)

Its all rather scary .


----------



## craigbaker (Jun 18, 2016)

Seems like everyone has some vulnerable issues. Why the concern?


----------



## tphan (Jun 18, 2016)

Don't know if anyone noticed, but many of the stock photos are not original. Some of them were taken by a Polish member, Exo. 

Their 'About Me' page indicates they only sell to established research institutions, though I'm not sure if it's just a front to avoid legal action:  

https://usmantis.com/pages/about-us


----------



## craigbaker (Jun 18, 2016)

that of course is for items which may need such permits. as you see its the buyers responsibility and it is a disclaimer. Exo is a friend and business partner. besides you see here what people are writing, its like high school selling stuff. I have been a businessman for 35 yrs. its ridiculous all the drama and backstabbing going on here and Facebook. Sad that theres such a feeling of bullying and no accountability


----------



## tphan (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry if you've been experiencing that. Many members are painfully aware of the legal complications of buying/selling/transporting phasmids in the US.

I'm sure most are just surprised how non-chalant the website seems about selling them. 

If you have all the proper paperwork and permission for the photos, you're not doing anything wrong! The inventory is impressive.


----------



## craigbaker (Jun 19, 2016)

I was more referring to the imbecile who posts this http://chujciwdupebartek.weebly.com/  as their website and obsessed with spewing such toxicity. You must think I am naive to your false concern, as to my business and is insulting. This is a "BULLYING" and childish disrespect, a blatant discrimination! And if you have concern about your fellow members painfully aware of legal issues then how can you support such defamation of someone character?

I ask you to look at this with honesty. And the underlying agenda of this topic. http://chujciwdupebartek.weebly.com/   If any member has an issue with my business doing something wrong then they are welcome to contact me personally and not hide behind an anonymous "bullying squad" like a schoolyard gang.

.  I assure you that if its legality anyone has concerns with it would be with supporting hate,discrimination and defamation of character. If that site is not removed and the member is supported in promoting it here Id expect nothing less than a public apology. And if not consider this as being put on legal notice!

I hope you'll show the respect and discretion as you would want in return and ask for all members to support me in this.

Craig Baker


----------



## craigbaker (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh if you dont realize this its the young lady who started this thread kitty kat. and do you know what obscene meaning in Polish in the url of the site?


----------



## craigbaker (Jun 19, 2016)

Dont you realize that this publicized site will be online forever? inst there any regard for someones privacy? Should you allow this to happen or if it happnned to you wouldnt you hope your community would protest it? You speak about permision to use images? what about the persons pictures and awful things said. How could he ever defend himself even to his great grandchildren who one day will read that? Even if its removed there will be an archive that could show. God help you if you don't understand how evil this can be


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2016)

Seems like you are having a hard time with the post. We all know that anything can be posted and unless you have a lot of money, no attorney will be contacted and nothing

will happen with the post. The person who put it up can leave it there forever and nothing will ever come of it. They have the right to do whatever they wish and no amount of

complaining will do any good &amp; probably hurt you in the process as people on here have been used by Bartek and will not think kindly of you being linked to him. Sorry, as you and I are friends and I have no wish to upset you, but it is the truth. ps I dont see anything about you or your company on the post?


----------



## tphan (Jun 19, 2016)

I personally have nothing against Exo/Bartek. I haven't been in the scene long enough to pass judgement. In fact, my first reply was to inquire whether the pictures were plagiarized from his (or anyone else's) website. If you are his business partner, that's fine by me. However, I certainly cannot encourage members to apologize for their skepticism. It's a human right and a learning tool. 

Again, sorry for your experience. I don't wish to escalate any further.


----------



## craigbaker (Jun 19, 2016)

Your seem intelligent well spoken and with some good business skills, but I challenge your motives as well. It so happens there are two attorneys in my immediate family as well a S supreme Court Judge. Do you think I would mention legal recourse if I didn't mean it?

Your disregard compels me to point out The Malicious Communications Act 1988 or under section 127 of the Communications Act 2003. These provisions refer to communications which are grossly offensive, indecent, obscene, menacing or false. This type of offense can be enforced and prosecuted by filing Federal complaint,s well as State and International laws also enforced and prosecuted by these government agencies, as well as many online non-profit organizations who will assist with protecting ones rights.

So in this situation or case, the only financial imposition for legal fees would be for the defendants, the victims will only need a paid prosecuting attorney then to fees to file civil awards for damages. I can tell you this first hand. They will work on a percentage of the award.

*Libel* Libel is written defamation. Both print publications and online statements fall under the libel category. If the New York Times or Joe’s Ketchup blog publish something defamatory, it is considered libel. Blog comments and social media missives also fall under the libel category.

  While you continue to support such bias you will learn the untrue statements and references to "EXO" and truly a different seller and owns a pet store.

Also the interpretative of the domain URL is a gross profanity which publicly causes harm for both Bartek and I as well as others. Effectively imposing "Prejudice, and Social Stress, in a deliberate effort to cause mental stress.

I hope you know we can agree to disagree. Be certain site information be banned as untrue and a retraction will also include a public apology.

I am making my best effort so you know the information is harmful and incorrect. Do not mistake this as a personal attack but an suggestion to sever your support for this member as well as staying friends and doing business for the future.

Respectfully

Craig Baker


----------



## craigbaker (Jun 20, 2016)

"Moronic" "Scary" "Nonchalant" "Learning tool" "Big Trouble" "? I do hope everyone does learn something here, and that is a lesson about being two faced and bullying. It is scary  people think nothing about doing it. That they are anonymous or have the "human" or legal right to free speech. That may be true, but not when it becomes a personal attack or group that supports those who do it.

I'm not perfect nor above the law, and if you may find my flaws, shortcomings or mistakes I ask respectfully, be kind if not honest with having your own and think. "Do unto others..."

I realize some may feel I'm imposing or my agenda is from anger or personal gain. If you take the time you'll find  I am a good person, loyal, honest, good friend to have. I will work to earn your respect and humbled by those who do.

As you may know the horrible site site has been blocked. The publisher will make an apology, and I look to forgiving those who make amends.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 20, 2016)

You are trying to protect a known scammer who has been banned from other forums since 2010, however, I can understand where you stand.  If I got extremely rare and exotic things (that nobody else has) to sell on consignment, I'd probably act the same way.  You are not the bad person everyone is upset about. 

New better and improved sites will be up soon.  Thanks for opening up my eyes to security vulnerabilities.

All that was needed to begin with was *HONEST BUSINESS AND PROMISES BEING KEPT.*

If Bartek was such an innocent guy, why does he feel the need to change his name several times after he's gotten horrible feedback (most of which has been deleted by the forum) and deceptively make up a new account and state that he's from a location where he is NOT? (Offendbach, Germany when he is clearly from Poland)?

Since he is your business partner, you might as well ask him why he's failed to follow the rules asked of him by this forum:

*"Bartek must include a link to this feedback thread in every sales ad that he creates.*

*Bartek cannot solicit US members."*

*located here: *



Everything I've written on the site had been backed up with facts, links, and screen shots.  Luckily for me, everything is backed up, so I could repeat the same information again, and again, and again, and again.

Keep in mind that Bartek is a person who promised me things before he went to Africa and by the time he came back simply told me "I don't have to" and deleted all of my conversations.

Twoj tata powiedzial czesc


----------



## craigbaker (Jun 20, 2016)

Sad Kai very sad you carry such hate and toxic energy. I expected something more honorable from you Is this the way of a warrior? So be it, live in disgrace.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 20, 2016)

*HONEST BUSINESS AND PROMISES BEING KEPT* :smarty:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 21, 2016)

I will say this, and it is  in no wise to upset you Craig, but you can have a handful of lawyers at your beck and call, but unless

they are willing to use their time and energy to go to court for a person then it is all just threats or promises to make someone

afraid of continuing on their pursuit of what they want to accomplish. I have 3 presidents in my family line, but that does not

give me access to the White House. Court cost money &amp; time. Also in case no one has thought of it, to bring something like this

to an American court would certainly give to much Limelight to the business of selling things without a permit and what fool would open that

Pandora's box? Just saying, it is always the option to scare off someone, but in reality it does not work if the person considers the

things I have mentioned here. I really feel if you had spent hundreds or thousands of dollars for nothing you would most likely feel

the same way. I sometimes say things I shouldn't, so I can't wait to learn how to shut up!


----------

